# Bye bye PS3



## Fillfall (Mar 2, 2011)

Because LG were mean there will be no more ps3 stuff in Europe.
www.m.guardian.co.uk/technology/201...-lg-legal-dispute?cat=technology&type=article


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 2, 2011)

Not forever they may be able to sort it out.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, this'll be sorted out zoo enough.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 2, 2011)

Zoo enough?
Will this stop DLC?


----------



## ATWA (Mar 2, 2011)

it's only 10 days.. I don't see how this is going to affect anyone.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 2, 2011)

ATWA said:


> it's only 10 days.. I don't see how this is going to affect anyone.


 
It'll only be for those few days.
Stores no doubt have some in stock anyway, but once those go... oh well. All it'd come down to is people will have to wait/go elsewhere for a ps3.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 3, 2011)

AndyB said:


> It'll only be for those few days.
> Stores no doubt have some in stock anyway, but once those go... oh well. All it'd come down to is people will have to wait/go elsewhere for a ps3.



Sony has 14 days worth of stock left.


----------



## ATWA (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe I read it wrong, but what I got from it was that EU security has the right to hold imported PS3s for up to 10 days. Am I wrong?


----------



## hairy100 (May 1, 2011)

God damn it, the only way I can survive is because I have fallout.


----------



## hairy100 (May 1, 2011)

Sony said the playstation was not able to be hacked, and now they won't admit it hacked, because when you try to sign in it say's. " playstation is undergoing maintenance.


----------



## Fillfall (May 1, 2011)

hairy100 said:


> Sony said the playstation was not able to be hacked, and now they won't admit it hacked, because when you try to sign in it say's. " playstation is undergoing maintenance.


 This thread is old. Please don't Bump old threads or double post.


----------



## AndyB (May 1, 2011)

hairy100 said:


> Sony said the playstation was not able to be hacked, and now they won't admit it hacked, because when you try to sign in it say's. " playstation is undergoing maintenance.


 
First off, as Fillfall just said this thread is a little old. With that said, what he was on about was dealt with awhile back now and has nothing to do with the current downtime.

Also, it's best to get the facts first. Sony has said that their security was breached and a whole other bunch of info you can easily find out yourself.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 1, 2011)

holy bumps, batman


----------



## hairy100 (May 4, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS!

Sony have said that when playstaion network comes back up they will give away free playstation plus for a month.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2011)

hairy100 said:


> Sony said the playstation was not able to be hacked, and now they won't admit it hacked, because when you try to sign in it say's. " playstation is undergoing maintenance.


 
You do realize that this article is two months old. Your second comment has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 4, 2011)

hairy100 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> Sony have said that when playstaion network comes back up they will give away free playstation plus for a month.








mfw
"HA-HAH"


----------



## hairy100 (May 9, 2011)

Listen, I know my news is a bit old but my modem has not been working lately, and I had to use my friends laptop and it took me really long to get it posted. So just cut me some slack.


----------

